# Software Installation unter Linux



## klein-odd (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo wissende Könner und könnende Wisser!

Ich brauchte auf meinem LinuxComputer (SuSE 9.3) neue version von Java.
Egal, ob es sich um bin- oder rpm-Version von Java SDK handelt,
wird die Software in ein Verzeichnis entpackt und damit ist die Sache erledigt.

Mir ging es um mehr, nämlich um Änderungen im System, so dass
mit dem Befehl 

java 
oder 
javac

im Terminal die Änderungen abgerufen werden und die neuinstallierten Dateien geladen werden. Es ist nicht so.
Die Datei java.conf im Verzeichnis /etc/java hat offensichtlich keine  Bedeutung,
ich kann dort Dinge schreiben, die mit nichts zusammenhängen, und trotzdem startet alles nach Altem, die Konfigruationswerte, wie JAVA_ROOT, JAVA_HOME u.s.w. werden also durch bash nicht gelesen.

Nach einer kurzen Verfolgung habe ich festgestellt,
dass zuerst Verknüpfungen im /usr/bin durch bash gelesen werden, die auf Verknüpfungen im Verzeichnis /etc/alternatives gezielt sind. Und erst die im Verzeichnis /etc/alternatives sprechen die Dateien der java VM an, die noch irgendwo anders plaziert sind.

Die Verknüpfungen in den Verzeichnissen /etc/alternatives und /usr/bin
lassen sich durch nichts verändern oder ersetzen, somit bleiben die alten Verweise zu den ausführbaren Dateien der alten Version, was man auch im Terminal sieht nach der Abfrage der installierten Version.
Z.B. Erstellen einer neuen Verknüpfung im /usr/bin, die java heisst, führt zur fehlerhaften Arbeit vom Terminal, ausserdem wird im Dateimanager (Konqueror)als *java.desktop* eingeblendet  und bekommt ein Icon einer ausführbaren Datei, nicht einer Verknüpfung. Und ähnlich geht es so weiter mit den anderen Elementen.

Wie kann ich im System die Einstellungen ändern, dass beim Aufruf von java bzw.
javac, javaw, etc die neuen Dateien angesprochen werden, die sscih beispielsweise im Verzeichnis /java/bin befinden ?

YAST2 bietet mir keine Chancen für eine automatische Installatin, lehnt alle rpm- und bin- Files ab.

klein-odd, Dankbar für Verständnis


----------

